# supreme 8 gleitlager?



## spank_tobi (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey leute!
Habe bei meinem supreme 8 sämtliche kugellager getauscht.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen,dass wenn ich am oberrohr ziehe immernoch Spiel ist. Das spiel tritt im hauptlager auf. Also quasi hat die schwinge auf der achse Spiel. 
Weiß jemand,ob in der schwinge gleitlager verbaut sind?irgendwie sieht es mir danach aus.. 

lg tobi


----------

